# Berlin's Spa Day..



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

I decided the war with the butt puffs needed to end, today. Despite my efforts, and daily brushing, the butt puffs were winning. So, I took him to the groomers today to see what they could do with their tools. Maybe I am not using the right brushes, or doing it right. Not sure, but I am tired oh him looking like a Yeti!  (and tired of people saying hes fat when in reality he is very very lean) So...he's getting a bath, ears/nails done (even though I do that weekly...it was part of the package) and some special mud bath for his dry fur. Was kinda shocked to hear that he HAS dry fur...as his coat has always been complimented. Guess I need to start supplementing with something for that. 

Anyways, I thought he would start crying for me, but instead he happily walked off with the lady...not looking back at me once..  

I am excited to see how good he's gonna look! I will post some comparison pictures when I pick him up in about a half hour.

BTW, it is *so* weird without my shadow at home. He has never not been home when I am home, never has stayed anywhere. It's weird, and I miss him already heh heh....


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

You can get the mudbath for free on a walk along the Des Plaines. How much did the spa treatment cost?


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

volcano said:


> You can get the mudbath for free on a walk along the Des Plaines. How much did the spa treatment cost?


HAHAHAHA...been there, done that!  It has other things in it, sea salt I think? It was only 10 bucks, the brushing, not sure yet as its 8 bucks every 15 mins.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Well, the handsome devil is home! Holy crap he looks like a new man! His fur is soooooo soft and he smells so fresh and clean. His fur, omg. The butt puffs are GONE!  He looks so sleek and good. Very impressed! He acted like I left him there for days though. I have never seen him *so* excited to see him. Some lady picking up her dog asks "has he been boarded here for a few days?" HAHA no. He was only there for an hour and a half.  

He is really mad at me though, for making him suffer such a terrible thing. 

Before (left) and after (right)


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

Lookin handsome Berlin!!! Dont be so grumpy at your mom, you will be thanking her when you arent so hot in the heat!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

LOL, he almost looks too perfect for a GSD!


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

Lets see a butt fluff comparison! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

He looks like a Million Bucks!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

Kaiser2012 said:


> Lets see a butt fluff comparison!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


This!


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Another comparison.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Haha and thanks everyone  I really am surprised he looks THIS good. Never took a dog to the groomers before...just wanted him brushed but wow! He looks fantastic :wub:


----------

